# Few Beginner Questions



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Pretty new to the site and just got a few questions if anyone can help;

How do you move up in member types (i.e Bronze, Gold etc)

Why can I not PM people

Whats the deal with the groups (i.e Adult Lounge)

All help appreciated.

Thank You in Advance


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pretty new to the site and just got a few questions if anyone can help;
> 
> ...


How do you move up in member types (i.e Bronze, Gold etc)* this depends on the length of time on the site, a bronze member has a minimum number of posts and been on here over a month, silver is 6 months gold is 12*

Why can I not PM people *you need to be a bronze member*

Whats the deal with the groups (i.e Adult Lounge) *only gold members have access to this*


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You need to be a member for a while and make enough posts and you automatically get access to Pm and go up to bronze/silver/gold.

Access to MA and AL depends on posts and time and then you need to apply for access to them


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

All the info is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/ and here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers mate

what is so special about the groups, do they involve doing stuff????


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trojan369 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> what is so special about the groups, do they involve doing stuff????


get to gold and you can find out!!

It's a bit like fight club


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> what is so special about the groups, do they involve doing stuff????


Adult lounge for example allows discussions for things that maybe be modderated in the normal forums


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> Adult lounge for example allows discussions for things that maybe be modderated in the normal forums


Well thats what I need as I need some info from you regarding my post about that site you mentioned but cant PM you.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> Well thats what I need as I need some info from you regarding my post about that site you mentioned but cant PM you.


whats your email


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> whats your email


[email protected]


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> [email protected]


sent


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Much appreciated pal


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> Much appreciated pal


no probs


----------

